

Ask HN: Need advice on my website. - xackpot

I have been working on my website for quite some time and I designed/redesigned it multiple times to get the users to interact with it. At the current state it has a lot of call to action buttons and I have tried to engage users over the page, but I still don't see a lot of conversions as I would want.<p>Any help/suggestions/ideas would be welcome and appreciated.
Here is the link to the website:<p>http://www.findero.us<p>About finderous: It is a simple location based question and answer site, where users can chose a location and post their questions to get answers from followers/users of that place.<p>Thanks
======
daveid
I think the idea is not bad, but there are a few off-putting things.

First, it asks me for my location before I know what it's about at all. Maybe
delay the geolocation request until after I click something?

The description of what the site does should really be up there under the logo
and not in between content elements, it's slightly confusing.

Random question / change location buttons should get some more attention.
Especially random question.

Alignment/padding inconsistencies make the site look cluttered or messy.
Border colors do not work well with the background green.

And as mentioned by oinksoft, the logo _is_ confusing.

Otherwise good idea.

~~~
xackpot
Thank you for your suggestions, daveid. I think you are right in postponing
the get location button until the users start interacting with the site. I
will put on the change location and random question button more prominently.

------
oinksoft
As a starting point, your logo is confusing ... I thought you had used some
fancy unicode "F"-like character ... but you are substituting a ? with a "-"
for "F"? Seems off.

~~~
xackpot
Thank you. I think I will have to hire a designer to do a logo for me.

------
byjess
I could do a design audit. I do them for other startups, no charge.

<http://byjess.net/posts/design/audit/>

~~~
xackpot
That is great. How do I submit my site for a design audit?

Thanks

